# My FreeBSD system crashed !



## stenyto (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello there,

I've got a problem. For the last 3 days my system crashed a couple of times. Everything is running OK, until it puts (1 image) on the screen and nothing. 







It's not even restarting as it says. So my questions is, is it hacked, or a device is not working properly?


----------



## gkontos (Feb 11, 2012)

This is called a kernel panic!

Please provide more information regarding your system specs and what changes have you done if any.

This can also be the cause of a hardware failing, bad memory, CPU overheating, board, disks, etc.

/var/log/messages is a good place to begin.


----------



## idle (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/faq/advanced.html#KERNEL-PANIC-TROUBLESHOOTING


----------



## stenyto (Feb 11, 2012)

I have done no changes. I have freeradius, postresql, apache, smokeping and ntp client installed on the machine. Thats' it, and I haven't touched it for weeks until this happened for first time. I read all those things they suggest. I dont have time to do that. Could it be because it's hacked? If not, I can do a mirror installation on another server and check the hordware of that one for mistakes.


----------



## idle (Feb 11, 2012)

It is hardware problem.
Check your disks first.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2012)

Run memtest86+ from a disc to test bad memory.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 11, 2012)

stenyto said:
			
		

> I have done no changes....
> I have freeradius, postresql, apache, smokeping and ntp client installed on the machine .... thats it
> and I havent touched it for weeks.... until this happened for first time.
> I red all those things they suggest.... I dont have time to do that...



If you don't have the time to do all that then why do you ask for help in a forum?


----------



## bigearsbilly (Feb 12, 2012)

stenyto said:
			
		

> Could it be because it's hacked?



If it is compromised, it's pretty useless to the cracker. It's now a doorstop in your office. 
(The point of cracking is to use a machine not break it).

As everyone says, almost certainly you have lost the magic smoke from something.
Try a linux Live CD like "puppy" to have a look at hardware.

Patience is the key. An hour of reading can save a day of running around like a headless chicken.


----------

